# You must see this!



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is an LP Special style custom made by Scott Heatley.










Drool Drool Drool


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sweet! I'm a sucker for tobacco sunbursts and chrome covers!


----------



## Quodliphonik (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

quit torturing me...I'm still patiently waiting for my Heatley


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Very, very cool!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

That is an awesome finish... I'd take a nice vintage burst over just about anything.

Sweet!

AJC


----------

